# RadarScope app for cell phones



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

As many of you know I'm former US Coast Guard.
One of the MOST likely scenarios for prepping is mother nature throwing a fit.
The vast majority of people being in danger is nature.

Most of us have cell phones. With few exceptions the Nation Weather Service has Doppler Radar covering the vast majority of the nation. And I suspect most of the modern world does as well.

RadarScope is a little more for an app than most. It's $10. But probably the best $10 you'll ever spend. Preparation for life threatening events centers on information, not bullets. This app allows you to see what is coming and when.

I use it all the time. It's amazingly accurate. But you will need to read up a little to discern what the different displays mean. Well worth the effort I promise you. INFORMATION IS POWER!!!

http://radarscope.tv/


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I have an app called "The Weather Channel"
I would hate to be without it.
The radar is priceless and FREE.
If Im going to be surrounded by this High tech crap Im going to wring it to death for info.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll have to take a look at that app. Currently I use Intellicast.

If you find out NOW what full power regional AM stations you can receive on a regular basis then it will help when internet/local news is off the air. I've caught 740AM (Houston) while driving through Austin, Corpus, McAllen and Tyler. Also Dallas and OK City often come in well.

With the right equipment/software you can also take advantage of weather radiofax stations... they're for maritime use but cover a lot of ground on the horizons as well.


----------

